# A6 fuel leak at tank rollover valve (recall #08V157000) affecting A6 4.2 sedans



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

I just got an '02 A6 4.2Q and have been reading up on recall #08V157000 affecting V6-powered A6 sedans where fuel will leak out a cracked rollover valve on the top of the fuel tank. The fix is to either reinforce or repair the cracked valve with some sort of epoxy.
Is there any chance that while said recall likely won't cover V8-powered A6 sedans due to them being equipped with a different, larger fuel tank yet similar inflexible aluminum valve vent lines the same fuel leak issues will be had as well?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just contact a local dealer. They will run your VIN and can tell you if it effects your car. I had my 2.8 run when I got it and it was not part of the recall.


----------

